# Fred SchH 2



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello All, 
Fred and I trialed for our Schutzhund two this past weekend. It was VERY cold and windy.
We could have done much better, but that just means more training...

The tracking conditions were tough, and Fred just felt way too good to settle down for anything silly like obedience and control . He was CRAZY! 85.88.72P
Apparently 4 bites in the routine wasn't really his idea...:-\"
Oh well, we'll get him next time! 


Julie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats on your II.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

congrats!!


----------

